# Baby Gaggia-Temperature solenoid Problem



## SPKUK (Sep 8, 2010)

When my Baby Gaggia gets hot the solenoid seems to trip out.

If the pump is switched on from cold it pumps water through the head, but as the machine heats up the solenoid sounds as if its flicking back and forward, then cuts out altogether, water still pumps through the steam wand.

I descale the machine regularly with Waitrose liquid descaler.

Having read though other posting on the forum, I think the pump and solenoid are working but maybe the coffee temperature switch is broken so the machine is getting to hot.

Am I on the right lines and how easy is it to replace the temperature switch?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, is it a baby class? these have a fault with steam button that causes the problem you describe, otherwise you may have a faulty solenoid. a lot of the new machines have been fitted with solenoids that split and leak. mark


----------



## SPKUK (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I dont think its a classic I think its a Baby Gaggia, its about 3 yeras old and has four square buttons in a row.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the old ones are are very reliable, sounds like a leak issue. you would need to remove lid and bring up to temp


----------

